# I need PF RULES for Freebsd 7.2



## hamid21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello

I need PF RULES for Freebsd 7.2 , "pf.conf" File for Freebsd 7.2

PF has been activated but my rule is not good..


thank you for answer faster


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting the relevant information, or any information at all.

How to ask questions the smart way.


----------



## hamid21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Is not a question I ask just one rule for packet filter on FreeBSD 7.2.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 25, 2011)

A rule for *what*? Blocking everything, allowing everything, redirecting everything, NAT'ing everything? Skipping everything. What?


----------



## hamid21 (Jul 25, 2011)

To block DDoS attacks on my server.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2011)

hamid21 said:
			
		

> To block DDoS attacks on my server.



Contact your ISP. There's really nothing much you can do about a DDoS.

If the DDoS saturates your connection no amount of firewall rules will make it go away.


----------



## Crest (Jul 25, 2011)

```
block all keep-state
```

Now just allow the traffic you need


----------

